
App Leaks Israel's Entire Voter Registry - edent
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/elections/.premium-app-used-by-netanyahu-s-likud-leaks-israel-s-entire-voter-registry-1.8509696
======
mmoez
It is already being discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925)
.

